# Alpine 2010 new bows



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Here you go with our 2010 Line up Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

*Assault*

Silverado Assault..
New for 2010, the Alpine Assault carries features like the LXP Pocket System, a radical reflex riser, and the New 3G Velocitec Cam! These features culminate to form the most racy looking and shootable speed bow on the market to date.
The Alpine Assault has a black wrinkle powder coated riser for many durable hours of shooting and hunting. The sleek riser is accented by new Skulz camo limbs, and rich Alpine brown anodized hardware.
Sporting a 3G Velocitec Cam, the Alpine Assault boasts a moderate brace height and lengthened axle to axle to provide a powerful yet smooth shooting machine. With features such as these, the blazing speeds that are associated with reflex style bow designs are made possible. At Alpine, we believe speed should also be accurate. With the Assault you get the best of all worlds. 

* Mass weight: 4.2 pounds.
* Axle to Axle: 34 inches.
* Brace height: 6.125 inches.
* Draw weights: 60, 70pounds.
* Cam: Velocitec Hybrid Cam.
* Draw lengths: 27” through 30 ” with draw modules 
* IBO speed: 328 fps.
* Limbs: Bi-Flex composite limb, film dipped finish in 
Next G1 Vista. 
* Cable Guard Straight mounted carbon.
* Sight window 8.25” single plane window. 
* Pocket: VX Pocket Mounting System. 
* Riser Color: Next G1 Vista
* Grip: One piece rose wood.
* Let-off: 80%


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

*Here is the photo*

Look and Love it.......


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

*Sienna G-2*

Silverado Sienna G2, Lady's bow...
Based on the success of the Eclipse and Sienna bow models over the past couple years, Alpine has gone the extra mile to improve even more on what was already two great shooting machines! 
For 2010, we have created several new features on these two bow models. First, we have updated the Mini Velocitec Cam to the new 3G technology, then shifted our focus to the limb pockets. We employed the new LXP Pocket System to dramatically increase the performance of these already racy little bows. While adding the LXP system, we also addressed riser designs. By using the neutral riser and shortening the limbs, we were able to increase the brace height and still increase speed at the same time. This ultimately created a bow that generates higher velocities while still providing a smooth and forgiving shooting experience.
What was already great just got better! The shorter draw, smaller framed archer can go afield or on the course with more confidence than ever before! 

* Mass weight: 3.9 pounds.
* Axle to Axle: 32 inches.
* Brace height: 7.25 inches.
* Draw weights: 40, 50 pounds.
* Cam: New Mini Velocitec Cam.
* Draw lengths: 24"-27" with modules.
* IBO speed: 298 fps @ 26".
* Limbs: Bi-Flex composite limb,
film dipped finish Dark grey carbon film 
* Cable Guard Straight mounted carbon.
* Sight window 8.25” single plane window. 
* Pocket: VX Pocket Mounting System. 
* Riser Color: Powdercoated Lollipop pink & Silver anodized hardware.
* Grip: One piece rose wood.
* Let-off:75%


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

I think Alpine make excellent bows, the new assault looks great, well done Alpine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

*Silverado Nitrous N20*

Silverado Nitrous N20...
The New 2010 Alpine Nitrous N2O employs a neutral riser design to provide accurate and forgiving shooting, shot after shot. The power train of this speedster is driven by the new 3G Velocitec Cam. Combine the two and you have the ultimate in agility and horsepower all packed into one awesome package. This system is then topped off with the new LXP pocket which assures it will be touted as the smoothest, most accurate hunting bow in the Alpine lineup for 2010. 
Finished in G1 Vista camo, the stylish lines, overall look, and astounding shootability of the Alpine Nitrous N2O will keep you on the range and in the woods wanting to shoot more than ever before.

The Nitrous N20 will also be available in a custom full camo version of the new Skulz camo, at a minimal $25.00 up charge.
Please allow 3 weeks for delivery. 



* Mass weight: 4.2 pounds.
* Axle to Axle: 35 inches.
* Brace height: 7.25 inches.
* Draw weights: 60, 70pounds.
* Cam: Velocitec Hybrid Cam.
* Draw lengths: 28” through 31 ” with draw modules 
* IBO speed: 320 fps.
* Limbs: Bi-Flex composite limb, film dipped finish in 
Next G1 Vista. 
* Cable Guard Straight mounted carbon.
* Sight window 8.25” single plane window. 
* Pocket: VX Pocket Mounting System. 
* Riser Color: Next G1 Vista
* Grip: One piece rose wood.
* Let-off: 80%


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

*There is some of the new line up*

Check out the website 
www.alpinearchery.com 
for the rest.

And we never know what will come out at the ATA Show !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

*New Skull CAMO*

Check this out


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That skull camo is freakin awesome!!!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Very nice looking!! I like how the limbpocket supports the limb gradually!! If I wasn't at the bottom of the State I'd pay them a visit!!!

Kris


----------



## jfuller17 (Jan 28, 2007)

Very interesting. Kinda looks like the limb saver bow. I would like to shoot it.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

bowtech17 said:


> Very interesting. Kinda looks like the limb saver bow. I would like to shoot it.


thats what i was thinking.

wonder if my local gander will carry these so i can check them out.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*WOW.....*

Looks like you all took a page from the Limbsaver "riser deflection" book.....bet they shoot nice. 
Just hoping for a lil more speed with out haveing to under a 7" brace.


----------



## traditional1970 (Jan 5, 2009)

Look great. Like the skull camo.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Great looking bows! Keep em coming!!!!! Alpine Rocks!


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

mdewitt71 said:


> *WOW.....*
> 
> Looks like you all took a page from the Limbsaver "riser deflection" book.....bet they shoot nice.
> Just hoping for a lil more speed with out haveing to under a 7" brace.


I agree, and I would give up 8-10fps and have a 320fps IBO bow with a 7" BH, and it would be great if it had a match grade type package also.
Its no barn burner at 6" BH so why not have the brace height. Nice to see the rear mounted STS.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

are these the exact cams as last year? same IBOs


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Chris, have you had a chance to shoot the assault yet? Was wondering about the draw cycle, back wall, and such.

Alpine does it again! Sweet looking


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Gary73 said:


> I agree, and I would give up 8-10fps and have a 320fps IBO bow with a 7" BH, and it would be great if it had a match grade type package also.
> *Its no barn burner at 6" BH so why not have the brace height*. Nice to see the rear mounted STS.


I am with ya.....brace hieght is too important to me to shoot under 340 FPS at 6 inches.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I agre on the brace height and I am looking for a shorter ATA than 34" ...Chris what is coming???????


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

The skull camo looks cool...but have you guys considered creating a deer skull camo too?


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Im glad they got rid of all the bolts. Should be a quiet bow.


----------



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Being a older senior 68 that has shot Alpine since I think it was the 2nd year of production after you spilt from High country. I got to say Wow. 

But being on a fixed income I still continue to shoot a four year old Alpine. Each time I go to a show and or see new bow mfg's at shoots and try them out, I find that my Older Alpine may not no longer have the looks but keep putting the arrows into deer on the 3D range and in the woods. You have and continue to mfg quality products. 

My best to all the folks at ALpine


----------



## VA2 (Mar 26, 2007)

I always liked Alpine and feel they make one of the best bows on the market. The 2010 line up looks very interesting but I wish they could have shaved some more weight from the bows. Being at 4.2lbs I would have love to see a bow in 3.5 range. I also hope they come out with a mid priced bow. I feel Alpine has a great low price bow and a great selection in the high end bows but when it comes to mid price they offer nothing. Good luck Alpine in 2010!


----------



## x-ring-1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Great looking stuff guys!


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

*Thanks for all the*

thoughts ....


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Nice!!!!! But im very dissapointed. Was told there was going to be a longer ata model this year 38" or so . I love my ventura but this bow would be the best bow ever if it was a little longer since i have a 31-32" dl


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

wow
:mg:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

MR get greedy said:


> Nice!!!!! But im very dissapointed. Was told there was going to be a longer ata model this year 38" or so . I love my ventura but this bow would be the best bow ever if it was a little longer since i have a 31-32" dl


I'm shooting the Ventura at 31" at it works great!


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

jwshooter11 said:


> I'm shooting the Ventura at 31" at it works great!


i am as well. But you know us longer dl guys would shoot a little better with longer ata. Not takig anything away from y ventura or the new bows i love mine. These are all great shooting bows i assume but for target where every point counts i want the ultimate forgiving bow. Dont get e wrong my ventura did its job this year as our team won the triple crown in ahc but i feel i could have done a few points better with a slightly longer ata and no speed is no issue to me. 31" 60# 283 fps


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

MR get greedy said:


> Nice!!!!! But im very dissapointed. Was told there was going to be a longer ata model this year 38" or so . I love my ventura but this bow would be the best bow ever if it was a little longer since i have a 31-32" dl


I was told the same and am disapointed. Lots of good hunting bows, but as far as spots and 3-d's Nada.


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

*We had lots of winners*

In both 3-D and Field and Paper this year so to say we don't have a bow to fit that bill is a little silly.

Tom Pruitt won NFAA shooter of the year 2009
I won 3rd in Vegas and 3rd in Yanton NFAA 

We paid out lots of money this year to top 3 winners in IBO, ASA, and NFAA 
I am sure there are lots of threads that I have put on here and others about there winning.


----------



## Wicked Tin (Apr 11, 2009)

I shoot an old Alpine Silverado and love it. I am looking for a new bow now and think I may see what I need:tongue: That skull camo is freakin cool.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

I shoot the 2008 Pro Comp and still love it. But I also am liking the skulls myself.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

bout said:


> In both 3-D and Field and Paper this year so to say we don't have a bow to fit that bill is a little silly.
> 
> The typical spot bow is usually 38 to 41" A/A and has a brace anywhere between 7.5 and 8.5.
> 
> ...


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm glad you like the look of our new hunting bows and they shoot awesome. The Ventura is available in a small cam for shorter draw lengths as well as the large Velocitec Cam for longer draw lengths. The small cam is 36" axle to axle and the large cam is 36.5". I think this bow has had awesome results on ASA, IBO and NFAA levels


----------



## TJLAZYP (Nov 20, 2008)

*Can't wait for the NEW ECLIPSE!!!*

Reports are the best-shooting Alpine bows ever! I sure can't wait for my New Eclipse in SKULZ CAMO!!!!


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Won't be long now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Starting to build a few Rep. Samples in Full Skulz Camo. Won't be long. The Nitrous and the Eclipse look sweet and shoot even better. Been cycling the prototype for about a year. You'll love the way they shoot. We might even be able to hand Chris his lunch. Ha Ha


----------



## TJLAZYP (Nov 20, 2008)

*Looking Forward to it!*

Looking forward to the BOW and to LUNCH WITH CHRIS!!!! HA HA HA


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

TJLAZYP said:


> Reports are the best-shooting Alpine bows ever! I sure can't wait for my New Eclipse in SKULZ CAMO!!!!


I got one coming too. Looks to me that the Eclipse will be their fastest bow at 27" and with that nice straight riser it should be a real shooter. The reason I'm thinking fastest is the spec is [email protected] At 27" it should be 8-10 fps faster. The Assault is [email protected] minus 30 fps for 3" less draw length. :thumbs_up


----------



## MOC (Jul 4, 2003)

bout said:


> Check this out


Those limbs looks great, and that skull camo is very unique. Like it.


----------



## TJLAZYP (Nov 20, 2008)

*27.5 and 63-64 lbs*

Talked with Stacey at the factory on this bow. 
I can get the bow to 63-64 lbs and I will shoot it at 27.5, so you are right, it will be really fast. 
I am at that in-between draw lenght of 27.5 so I am with you--I didn't want to lose the 3 inches on the the other bow. 
I just love the straight riser!!! I think they perform better and I know they hold on spot better--physics is a funny thing---those pesky little laws of physics are hard to cheat on!!!
I absolutely CAN NOT WAIT to shoot this bow!!!! I haven't been this excited for a bow in a long------long time. I just turned 40, so my wife informs me I am older than dirt anyway.
I have a Ventura for indoors and 3-d and I may end up buying two of them if I decide to use it for a competition bow.

Stacey said he may very well shoot the Eclipse at Vegas for indoors, but he said he had a really special color he was shooting. You should ask him about it!!! HA HA HA--that's a little joke with Stacey.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks like Stacy may have to change his AT Handle!


----------



## ventura1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*Thanks for the comments guys.*

Don't blame you guys for being anxious. I've put alot of arrows through these bows and can't put down the prototype I've been shooting. What I've found about the bow is how well it holds a spot. I have a pretty shaky sight picture at times and this thing is rock solid even for me. It performs as if it were a lot longer ata. And for you guys wanting a longer bow, please be patient and know we have heard your requests and want to make sure that it is right when it is done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

*Did someone say LUNCH*

I am looking a little starved LOL


----------



## VoiceBugler (Mar 11, 2003)

*New 3G Cams...*



Slippy Field said:


> are these the exact cams as last year? same IBOs


No, they aren't the same as last year. There are many similarities as last year's cam design, but the new cams have some changes to the grooves for decreased cam lean and increased stability and shootability. Follow the link and scroll to the bottom of the page for the details on the new Velocitec 3G cam..

http://www.alpinearchery.com/index.html


----------



## TJLAZYP (Nov 20, 2008)

bout said:


> I am looking a little starved LOL


I heard you were getting kinda skinny......:darkbeer:


----------



## WCH (Aug 1, 2006)

I want to send this back to the top to get some more people to notice these sweet bows. The most underrated bows out there.


----------



## nickster (Jun 30, 2007)

*bump*

that skull camo looks awesome


----------



## cboutfit (Mar 30, 2008)

bout said:


> Silverado Assault..
> New for 2010, the Alpine Assault carries features like the LXP Pocket System, a radical reflex riser, and the New 3G Velocitec Cam! These features culminate to form the most racy looking and shootable speed bow on the market to date.
> The Alpine Assault has a black wrinkle powder coated riser for many durable hours of shooting and hunting. The sleek riser is accented by new Skulz camo limbs, and rich Alpine brown anodized hardware.
> Sporting a 3G Velocitec Cam, the Alpine Assault boasts a moderate brace height and lengthened axle to axle to provide a powerful yet smooth shooting machine. With features such as these, the blazing speeds that are associated with reflex style bow designs are made possible. At Alpine, we believe speed should also be accurate. With the Assault you get the best of all worlds.
> ...


I am shooting the new Assault, I switched from the Sabre, I was a little nervous buying it before getting a chance to shoot it but I absolutely love it!!! the short brace height is no problem, the draw cycle is very smooth as it builds very fast, the back wall is rock solid and the speed is unreal. I have the 70 lb limbs, the bow came out of the box at 74 lbs. I have turned it down to 62lbs and my 390 grn. arrows are shooting out at 300 fps (28.5 Draw). it is still very forgiving and the only thing I would like to see different is a wider shelf, I have grown accustom to alpines shelf extending out over the top of the grip and giving that solid hand placement. I am shooting the whisper flight rest and the Montana Black Gold flash point 7, my pin gap at 62 lbs is tight I cant wait to turn it up for outdoors. The one other thing about the design is you can use a longer stabilizer without extending out way fer past the limb pockets, I am using an 11 in stab. and it is not in the way at all. 

Great product Alpine Thanks


----------



## xdamagexx (Jan 12, 2010)

im new to bowhunting, i bought a Mathews Ultra 2 off ebay in september. i have dropped two bucks with it this year and im hooked on bowhunting. i figured i got a good deal and the bow shoots well, so i would shoot is for awhile.. but as soon as i saw this bow on the outdoor channel i had to check it out.. hopefully soon a dealer will get on of these here locally so i can compare it and if its as said i will be selling my bow and becoming a Alpine shooter. this bow is amazing looking,.. first time i have seen a bow that dropped my jaw and made me want it. good work alpine.. 

to whom can help,
if u have a discount program or wanna help me out as a field tester i would be glad to take one of the N20's.. a lil flaw in the skully paint.?? i won't care.. i will be a huge supporter. free PR. illl put a huge Alpine Archery sticker on my tahoe! hopefully this summer i will have had the chance to come across one, a put her to the test and make up my mind and get her.


----------

